# Nicolouskey Russian Rumblers??



## Chicken-Ryan (May 18, 2009)

I bought a flock of 22 Nicolouskey Russian Tumblers and looked them up and cant find anything about them . Does anyone know anything about them???


Ryan 



oops spelled tumbler wrong lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi RYAN, First it would help if you could post a photo, I have checked the ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS by W.M. Levi. and I feel that the bird that you have is most likely is a Russian Tumbler.on page 694 Micholaiyvski Shield tumbler but if you can get us a picture that would help lot.* GEORGE try this web site http://www.pigeonloft.us/index.html


----------



## Chicken-Ryan (May 18, 2009)

White male








Red and White male








Grizzle pair








Group


----------



## Chicken-Ryan (May 18, 2009)

Any Ideas?


----------



## matella (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, i have them.You can contact me at [email protected] i will be glad to share my experience with you
Dalius


----------

